# O2 Extensions



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 06 M6 going to put on my Kooks headers/catless mids do I need to buy the front O2 extensions as well or just the rear and I have heard you can use the stock gaskets as long as they r taken off n good condition, I am also buying new header bolts too


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Why bother hooking up the rears if you're going to tell the PCM to ignore the signal anyways...

Yes you need extensions for the fronts.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

didnt know i could do that, have you done it?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah if you go catless it's going to throw codes almost immediately without a tune.


----------

